# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Lertra që Ipeshkëvijtë nuk kanë shkruar, e letra që do të shkruajnë

## torrkerry

Letra që Ipeshkvijtë nuk kanë shkruar.
Letra që duhet të shkruajnë.

Pikëreferimi e pikënisja duhet të jetë "Fjalimi i Benediktit XVI drejtuar Ipeshkvijve të Shqipërisë në vizitë ad Limina"

Shprehni mendimet e juaja, në mënyrë positive, për të ndimuar Kishën në Shqipëri, në Kosovë. në diasporë të ecë sipas vullnetit të Zotit, për të kryer misionin e vet.


Fjalimi i Benediktit XVl drejtuar Ipeshkvijve të Shipërisë në vizitë ad Limina.


Me gëzim të madh ju pres të gjithëve së bashku, ndërsa jeni duke kryer shtegtimin tuaj ad Limina.
Ky është rasti i përshtatshëm që Pasardhësi i Shen Pjetrit t i njohë nga afër vështirësitë që duhet të përballoni në tokën e dashur të Shqipërisë .
Ju përshëndes përzemërsisht  dhe ju falënderoj që më folët me zemër të hapur për realitetin e ndërlikuar të Kishës në Shqipëri, ngarkuar me vështirësi, por jpo më pak edhe me shpresa.
Ju shpreh mirënjohjen time posaçerisht për fjalët që më drejtoi Kryetari i Konferencës suaj Ipeshkvnore në emër të të gjithëve, duke më shprehur kështu ndjenjat tuaja.
Ju falënderoj, të dashur Sivëllezër në Ipeshkvni! E mirë se erdhët!

E njohim të gjithë tashmë trashëgiminë e trishtuar që i la Shqipërisë regjimi i kaluar diktatorial, i cili e pati shpallur ateizmin si ideologji të shtetit.. Eshtë e qartë se një orientim i tillë antidemokratik i marrëdhënjeve ndërmjet qytetarëve, ju la trashëgim vështirësi jo të pakta në  planin njerëzor e ju ngarkon me detyrën për të zbuluar një gramatikë  të përbashkët që mund ta mbeshtesë përsëri ndërtesën e shoqërisë. 
Por ju, pasardhës të Apostuive, jeni të thirrur të jeni, mbi të gjitha, dëshmitarë të një trashëgimie tjetër, mirëbërëse e ndërtimtare: asaj të mesazhit të shëlbimit që solli Krishti në botë.
Në këtë kuptim, pas natës së errët të diktaturës komuniste, e cila nuk qe e aftë ta kuptonte popullin shqiptar e traditat e tij shtërgjyshore, Kisha mundi të rilindte për virtyt të Provanisë Hyjnore, falë edhe forcës apostolike të Paraardhësit tim të nderuar, Shërbëtorit të Hyjit, Gjon Palit II , që erdhi mes jush për vizitë në vitin 1993, duke rindërtuar hierarkinë e qëndrueshme katolike, për të mirën e besimtarëve dhe për dobinë e popullit shqiptar.

Një nga aktet e para së Papës së madh, qe njohja e heronjve të fesë: kujtoj këtu, posaçërisht, dëshminë e shkëlqyer të Kardinalit Koliqi, korife i një grupi të madh martirësh. Rikrijimi i Hierarkisë katolike ishte njëkohësisht edhe njohje e lidhjes së ngushtë të popullit tuaj me Krishtin si dhe ndihmësi për tu krijiuar hapësirën e duhur forcave të reja të katolicizmit në trojet e Shqipërisë. Ju jeni rojtarë të kësaj lidhjeje e ju takon posaçërisht juve detyra ta promovoni në veprimtarinë tuaja e në nismat tuaja, këtë unitet që duhet të shprehë misterin themelor e jetëdhënës të Korpit të Krishtit, në bashkim me shërbimin e Pasardhësit të Pjetrit.
Në këtë pershpektivë, nuk mund të mos shikojmë sa themelor është bashkpunimi i ngushtë i ipeshkvijve, pikërisht për tu bërë ballë me sukses problemeve dhe vështirësive të Kishës në Shqipëri. Si mund të mendohet se njëra dioqezë do të mund ta zhvillojë me sukses veprimtarinë e saj, nëse nuk e ka parasysh edhe mendimin e Ipeshkvijve të tjerët, bashkpunimi me të cilët është i domosdoshëm për t iu përgjigjur si duhet shpresave të një populli të vetëm, të cilit i drejtohet Kisha?

Vetëm bashkëpunimi i përzemërt e vëllazeror ndërmjet Barinjve, mund ti sjellë dobi të madhe popullit të dashur shqiptar, si në planin shoqëror, ashtu edhe në atë ekumenik e ndërfetar.
Prandaj, të nderuar Sivëllezër, duhet të jeni një gjë e vetme në Krishtin në shpalljen e Ungjillit e në kremtimin e Mistereve hyjnore; shpreni bashkimin me Kishën universale me vëllazërim të thellë e të vërtetë ipeshkvnor.
Do të ishte i pakonceptueshme nizma e një Bariu i cili, në përpjekjen për të përballuar situata konkrete, nuk do të shqetësohej për ta koordinuar veprimtarinë personale me atë të Sivëllezërve Ipeshkvij. Ka çeshtje të veçanta, që lidhen me probleme të veçanta, të cilët duhen zgjidhur me ndihmesën e të gjithëve e me një frymë dashurie e durimi baritor.
Ju porosis të gjithëve të punoni me maturi ungjillore, me dashuri të vërtetë të krishterë, duke kujtuar se kanunet kishtare janë mjete që shërbejnë për të promovuar në mënyrë të rregult bashkimin në Krishtin dhe veprimtarinë për të mirën e grigjës së Shëlbuesit.
Kjo ka të bëjë edhe me veprimtarinë ungjillëzuese e katekistike dhe gjen shprehjen e vet edhe në veprimtarinë shoqërore.
Kam parasysh sidomos fushën e shëndëtësisë, të arsimit, të përpjekjes për t i paqësuar shpirtrat dhe për gjithçka nxit bashkëpunimin ndërmjet përfaqësuesve të ndryshëm të shoqërisë e të traditave përkatëse fetare.

torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

Pjesa e dytë të letrës.

Fenomeni i emigracionit, si brenda edhe ashtu jashtë vendit, ju krijion probleme të vështira baritore, që duhen përballuar me zemër Ipeshkvi, jo vetëm për besimtarët që jetojnë në troiet tuaj, por edhe për ata të diasporës. Kjo kërkon nga ju bashkëpunimin me Sivëllezërit në vendet e tjera që të mundni kështu të jepni  ndihmesën baritore të nevojshme e urgjente.
I njoh vështirësit që kanë të bëjnë me mungesën e klerit. Jam në dijeni edhe se shumë meshtarë, ndonëse se punojnë në kushte të vështira, i ndihmojnë pa kursim besimtarët katolikë me origjinë shqiptarë në dhe të huaj. Kjo ju nderon, të dashur Sivëllezër, që tregoni kujdes, sipas zemrës së Krishtit, për jetën shpirterore të njerëzve tuaj edhe jashtë kufijve të Atdheut. E kjo nderon edhe meshtarët, që ndajnë me ju shqetësimet baritore.

Ka shumë probleme të natyrës praktike, për të cilat duhet të ndihmojnë edhe instancat civile, përmes propozimeve, që nuk kanë të bëjmë vetëm me shqetësime të natyrës politike, por edhe me situata konkrete shoqërore. Në kendvështrim katolik, si në Atdhe, ashtu edhe në rrethanat e mërgimit, është e nevojshme t’ i ndiqni me vëmendje njerëzit tuaj në mënyrë që, duke ua ruajtur identitetin e veçantë, të mos lihet pas dore edhe përfshirja e tyre në gjirin e shoqërisë ku jetojnë.
Në këtë kendvështrimin është e nevojshme që, posaçërisht meshtarët e caktuar për kujdesin baritor të emigrantëve, të mos harrojnë se të gjithë u përkasin Korpit të vetëm të Krishtit, që është i njëjtë në të katër anët e tokës.
Të shprehesh kështu, të nderuar vëllezër, do të thotë të pohosh se duhet ndjekur me kujdes të madhe të gjithë ata, të cilët Zoti i thërret të ecin pas Tij. Prandaj theksoj se problemi i thirrjeve për rrugën e mështarisë, duhet të jetë gjithnjë shqetësimi juaj kryesor: nga kjo varet ardhmëria e Kishës.
Dëshiroj, së fundit, t’ju shpreh kënaqësinë për marrëveshjet e nënshkruara pak kohë më parë me autoritetet e Republikës: besoj se këto masa do të ndihmojnë për rindërtimin shpirtëror të vendit, duke pasur parasysh  rolin pozitiv që luan Kisha në shoqëri.
Nga ana ime, do t’ju jap zemër të vijoni shërbimin tuaj, për të realizuar programet që keni hartuar së bashku.

Ndërsa ia besoj mbrojtjen tuaj ndërmjetësimit qiellor të Marisë, Nënës së Këshillit të mirë, ju jap, me kënaqësi, juve, priftërinjve e rregulltarëve, rregulltgareve, dhe të gjithë besimtarëve që i janë besuar kujdesit tuaj baritor, një bekim të posaçëm Apostolik.


torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

Letra që Ipeshkëvinjtë duhet të shkruajnë. (Pjesa e parw)

Popullit të Zotit në Shqipëri, 
Atyre që dëshirojnë të besojnë përsëri, 
Atyre që janë në kërkim.

Të nderuar, 
me përvujtëri ju propozojmë një ecje ndaj besimit, një mjet që ja jep mundësi Ipeshkëvinjve ta kryejnë misionin e tyre sipas thirrjes së tyre, që kisha jonë të ecë në atë bashkim  që Zoti Jezusi dëshiron prej nesh.

E dimë që misioni i Kishës është një veprimtari e palodhshme me qëllim që Krishti të jetë zemra e botës. Për këtë Ajo duhet të flijojë të gjitha forcat e saj. 

Për këtë ju propozojmë një ecje të përbashkët, që do të vazhdojë për disa vjet, për të rizbuluar hirin e Pagëzimit, me të cilin kemi filluar jetën tone e re në Krishtin.

Në këtë ecje shpresojmë që do të arrijmë gjithë së bashku në atë burim të  uijërave të freshkëta, që na pasurojnë me çdo dhuratë shpirtërore dhe me fuqi të re, që të jemi në gjendjë të japim një dëshmi të pjekur e konkrete të besimit tonë.

Kthimi në fillim të jetës tonë të krishtere është kontributi i parë për një meditim të përbashkët mbi “iniciacionin e krishterë” që do të fillojmë edhe në Kishën tonë, sipas shembujve të Kishave të shpërndara nëpër botën. 
Jetojmë në një moment të privilegjuar në të cilin mund të bëhemi të vetëdijshëm për dhuratën që morëm e nëpërmjët të cilës lindi në ne  një jetë e re, e si pasojë një mënyrë e re për të konceptuar ekzistimit tonë, historinë tonë, fatin dhe misterin tonë, duke pasur parasysh që vetë Zoti Jezusi na nxit në këtë rrugë e që vetë Shpirti shenjtë na udheheq.

E dimë që pas çlirimit nga robëria e komunizmit, diçka nuk ka funksionuar mirë e disa kanë humbur shpresën në këtë Kishë.
Zgjedhja që bëjmë për të rizbuluar hirin e pagëzimit është pra, një ftesë për ata që, gjatë këtyre viteve të fundit, për vështirësitë e jetës në çdo aspekt e për mungesë të një pikëreferimi te fortë e me autoritet, u larguan nga Kisha, duke humbur në këtë mënyrë edhe identitetin e tyre të krishterë.
Ne shpresojmë që edhe ata, duke bërë eksperiecën e risisë  në një Kishë të rinovuar nga fuqia e Shpirtit, të kenë mundësi të gjejnë, së bashku me ne, gëzimin e Shpirtit, atë gëzim që del nga zemrat e atyre që ndjehen bij e Atit, dishepuij e Krishtit, e vëllezër në familjen e Atit tonë.

Ne shpresojmë që kjo ecje pagëzimore që propozojmë në kryerjen e shërbimit tonë ipeshkëvnor, të jetë një ndihmë edhe për ata (e nuk janë pak) që janë tani “në kërkim”: ata do të kenë mundësi të ballafaqohen me një bashkësi të krishtere që dëshmon një fe të gjallë, e takimi me të, Korpin mistik e Krishtit në vendin tonë, do të jetë një mënyrë konkrete për të takuar Krishtin Shëlbuesin tonë, rrugë të privilegjuar që na çon në lumturinë e amshueshmë. Njëkohësisht mund të takojnë edhe Kishën, si një ambient në të cilin, në këtë jetë toksore, mund të shijojnë dhuratat që shpresojnë në botën e re.
Shpirti i Zotit e bën këtë, Ai që hap papritmas për të gjithë, kudo që të jetojnë, çfarëdo që të jetë situata në të cilën jetojnë, hapsira të reja lirie.

Pagëzimi, fillim i jetës të krishtere, Pashkët e para të besimtarëve, dera e shelbimit tonë, burim nga i cili lind njeriu i ri, është edhe momenti i fillimit së asaj ecjes në besimin që, se bashku me sakramentin e krezmimit, na çon në Eukaristinë, sakramentin e pjekurisë së krishterë.

Rizbulimit i Pagëzimit, sakramentit së rilindjes tonë, hirit nëpërmjet të cilit Hyji na bën pjesëtarë të Korpit misrtik së Krishtit, që është Kisha, do të ndihmojë të gjithë ata që dëshirojnë të bëjnë eksperiencën e risisë radikale që na vjen prej tij, e nëpërmjet të cilës jemi të vetëdijshëm për atë “diferencë”, që në një kontekst ndërfetar, si është ai në të cilin jetojmë, duhet t’ ja paraqesim të gjithëve, edhe atyre që janë larg prej Kishës, sepse nuk besojnë në Krishtin.

Ne, Ipeshkëvinj  në Shqipëri, me këtë letër,  shpallim bindjen tonë sipas të cilës rilindja e Kishës tonë qëndron në rizbulimin e Pagëzimit… Përqëndrimi i vemëndjes tonë mbi Pagëzimin është mënyra konkrete për të pohuar haptas që të qenit e zë vendin e parë mbi të pasurit, që rrënja e zë vendin e parë mbi gjethët e frytët, që e dhena fillestare dhe e përhershme e zë vendin e parë mbi faktet historikë e ndryshueshëm e jetës njerëzore.

Ja tani pyetjet themelore e gjithë meditimi e që kërkojnë nga ana jonë një përgjigje të motivuar:
1)	Çfarë ke bërë me pagëzimin tend? Si e ke përdorur? Si funksionon sot?
2)	Cilat janë “shenjat e jetës së re” që na dallojnë për arsyen e Pagëzimit që kemi marrë?
I bëjmë këto pyetje jo për të arritur një gjykim negativ mbi besnikërinë tonë ndaj Krishtit, por që të jenë një pikënisje për të gjithë njerëz me vullnet të mirë, në ecjen që fillojmë për të arritur një besim të pjekur, të vetdijshëm, të aftë për një dëshmi që e gjen fuqinw e vet në Ungjillin.

Jemi të sigurt që nga ky impegnjim do të dalin analizat të forta mbi ecjen tonë të krishtere (personale dhe komunitare), por edhe planët shumë të përshtatshëm për të rinovuar fenë tonë  duke ecur së bashku me Krishtin për të reflektuar si në njëpashqyrë  bukurinë e rëndësinë e Pagëzimit të marrë “në kraharorin e Kishës, virgjereshës e nënës”.

Drita e fesë le të jetë “Ylli” që na ndihmon në takimin tonë me Krishtin, që secili prej nesh, në çdo moshë e në çdo kushtë të jetës së vet, të rizbulojë hirin e Pagëzimit, që do ta jetojë atë jo vetëm si një traditë, por si një zgjedhje personale çdo ditë më të vetdijshme e më të forte.

Vetëm një jetë e re prej të cilës lindin zgjedje koerente në nivelin personal dhe komunitar, do të bëjë e dukshme cëlësinë e jetës së krishterë, që ajo të jetë me thjeshtësi, por edhe me gjithë fuqinë e vet, një shenjë rrëmbyese e tëreqëse për të gjithë ata që e kërkojnë fytyrën e Zotit e një kuptim të ekzistimit së tyre. 


Kapitulli i parë. Çfarë ka ndodhur me Pagëzimin tend?

a) Rizbulimi i dhuratës së Pagëzimit,  si themelit dhe esencës së ekzistimit të krishtere: ky është qëllimi që ja propozojmë Kishës tonë.
Kështu çdonjëri prej nesh do të këtë mundësi ta kundrojë përsëri e më thellësisht Krishtin, Zotin tonë, fytyrën njerëzore të Atit, e çdonjëri prej nesh do të këtë mundësi të zgjedhë me më vetdijshmëri që Ai të na udhëheqë gjatë kësaj jetë në rrugët e Shpirtit së vet.

Me dhuratën e Pagëzimit, e dimë mirë, Ati ynë qiellor na ka paraprirë në dashuri, erdhi tek ne për të na takuar përpara që ne të ishim të aftë për ta njohur e për ta dashur Atë. Shen Pali ka shklruar: ‘Dhe njëmend, ndërkohë, kur ne ishim të pafuqi, Krishti në kohën e duhur, vdiq për bakëqijtë” (Rom. 5,6).
 Ai u flijua për ne, duke na bërë të lirë që t’ja japim atij lirisht një përgjigje gjatë kohës së jetës tonë: në një liri të plotë e pranojmë apo e refuzojmë besëlidhje me të, ne që jemi bijtë e dashur të tij.
Ai, Ati ynë qiellor, na ka ofruar Jezusin, veçanërisht e pikërisht nëpërmjet Pagëzimit që si një derë  na hap mundësinë e një miqësie të ngushtë me të, e bën që, duke hyrë për këtë derë, të jemi anëtarë të familjes së tij, pra të Kishës.
Në Kishën, me ndihmën e vëllezërve e me fuqinë e Shpirtit, ne mund të bëjmë eksperiencën që Krishti  e plotëson çdo dëshirë njerëzore e që ai mjafton për të shuar etjen tonë për lumturi.
Duke ndjekur Jezu Krishtin, e kryqëzuar dhe e ringjallur, marrim aftësinë të jetojmë plotësisht humanitetin tonë, si krijesa  të reja, sepse  Ai: “Duke ditur se erdhe koha të kalojë prej kësaj bote tek Ati, pasi i deshi të vetët, ata që ishin në botë, i deshi deri në pikën e fundit” (Gj. 13, 1) e kështu, Ai u bë zemra e botës, do më thotë, pika në të cilën gjithçka bashkohet e nga e cila gjithçka rrezaton për të mirën e çdo njeriu e të njerëzimit mbarë.
Pagëzimi është fillimi i jetës së krishtere, momenti kryesor në të cilin vishemi me Krishtin, duke marrë pjesë në vdekjen e në ringjalljen e tij. Shkruan pra Shen Pali: “Me anë të Pagëzimit, pra bashkë me të, jemi varrosur në vdekjen, që, sikurse Krishti u gjall në lavdinë e Atit prej të vdekurve, po ashtu edhe ne të jetojmë në jetën e re” (Rom. 6,4). Dhe edhe: “Prandaj të gjithë jeni bijtë e Hyjit në fuqi të fesë në Jezu Krishtin, sepse, gjithsa jeni pagëzuar në Krishtin, me Krishtin jeni veshur” (Gal. 3,26-27). 
Kjo dhuratë e Zotit pret që të shtohet me Sakramentin e Krezmimit e të zhvillohet  plotësisht me Sakramentin e Eukaristisë.

b) Shruajmë për ata që marrin pjesë jetës së rëmdonte të bashkësive të krishtera, por edhe për ata që në kohë, u larguan prej Kishës e për ata që janë”në kërkim” sepse ndjehen si në qoftë do t’ja mungojë diçka  në brendësinë e zemrës së tyre e për këtë janë në kërkim e të vërtetës.
Dhe shkruajmë edhe për ata që ndjehen të plagosur në zemër  sepse nuk mund të marrin Eukaristinë duke mos qenë në bashkësi të plotë me Kishën. Duhet të përkujtojnë  këta vëllezër  që Zoti Jezusi vjen në ndihmë atyre që e kërkojnë me zemër të sinqert në vendët më të ndryshme e në ndodhitë edhe më e errëta të jetës.

Jo vetëm të rritur që po përgatiten për Pagëzimin, jo vetëm prindërit që e kërkojnë për femijët e tyre, por edhe ata që e kanë marrë Pagëzimin shumë vjet përpara, kanë nevojë të rizbulojnë rëndësinë e risisë së Pagëzimit që është dera për të cilën hymë në jetën e krishtere.

c)  Shkruajmë edhe për Kishën  tonë në Shqipëri, në pasuri e në pluralizmin e pjesëve të përbërësve së saj. Është e nevojshmë që ta kërkojmë ata itinerarë që i ndihmojnë të Pagëzuarit që të bëhen krishterë më të pjekur.
Për më shumë, bashkësia jonë e krishtere duhet të ofrojë një imazhë të vërtetë së Kishës atyre që e kërkojnë Hyjin, e dëshirojnë të rifillojnë një jetë të krishtere nga e cila përpara u larguan.
Dëshira për të rifilluar, është një shenjë e Provanisë hyjnore, që vepron e i përdor ndodhitë e gëzueshëm dhe të trishtuar të jetës, disa herë të paparashikuara, për të përgatitur njeriun që t’ ia bëjë vetvetes ato pyetje e pashmangura mbi kuptimin e ekzistimit të vet dhe mbi vështirësitë e jetës. Për këta njerëz, Kisha do të jetë gjithmonë një nënë e dashur, që pranon me dhembshuri e me mirëkuptim ata që vuajnë për shkak të shqetësimëve dhe vështirësive  për të arritur  besimin dhe bashkësinë e plot me Krishtin dhe me Kishën.
Kisha është edhe  gati  të pranojë me përvujtëri paragjykimet ndaj saj, dhe do të impenjohet për të sugjeruar ata itinerarë nëpërmjet të cilëve do të gjejnë, ta njohin e ta duan Krishtin, si Zot e Shelbues.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

d) Ecja jonë për të rizbuluar besimin dhe hirin e Pagëzimit, që do të kërkojmë ta kryejmë së bashku, do të jetë një ndihmë e madhe edhe për të gjithë ata që nuk e njohin Krishtin akoma e megjithatë ndjejnë interes për njohjen e përvojes së krishterë.
Kjo eksperiencë e krishterë është dëshmuar në një mënyrë të veçantë në brendsinë e bashkësive më të mira e me më shumë ndikim në shoqëri,  që i vënë në vendin e duhur Fjalën e Zotit, Eukaristinë e shërbimin ndaj të varfërve, atje ku besimtarët  thjeshtësisht ndjehen  të lumtur vetëm për faktin që janë të krishterë dhe e dëshmojnë këtë me atë gëzim që tejduket nga fytyra e tyre.

Na lejoni, pra, që çdonjërit prej jush e të gjithëve së bashku, të guxojmë t’ia bëjmë këtë pyetje shumë detyruese:
Çfarë ka ndodhur me pagëzimin tonë?
Çfarë kemi bërë me pagëzimin tonë?
Që të përballojmë këtë pyetje duke kërkuar përgjigjen më të mirë, është një sfidë që na shtyn ta rifillojmë kërkesën, në mënyrë realiste, për një përmirësim të madh së fesë tonë.

e) Çfarë ka ndodhur me Pagëzimin tonë?
Pyetja është e arsyeshme kur, duke jetuar në një kontekst ndëretnik e ndërfertar, si është konteksti ynë që nga shekulli XV, duke jetuar krah për krah me njerëz me besim të ndryshëm, spontanisht ia bëjmë pyetjen vetes mbi diferencat mes religjonëve të ndryshme; kur mund të mendojmë se, në fund të fundit, ato janë të gjithë të barabarta; kur  nga ipermarketi i religjonëve, çdonjëri prej nesh ndjehet i autorizuar të zgjedhë prej njërës e prej tjetrës, atë që në çasht i pëlqen më shumë.

f) Çfarë ka ndodhur me Pagëzimin tonë? 
Pyetja del me një evidencë të pashmangshme kur jeta jonë e krishterë kalon pa hov e pa bindje, në një mënyrë të lodhur e pa entuziazëm, me një praktikë rituale që na prek vetëm në disa momente të jetës, e duke qenë e qartë që besimi në Krishtin nuk është struktura e jetës tonë e nuk ndikon në zgjedhjet e përditshme të ekzistimkit tonë.
Kur jeta në bashkësi, në famullinë tonë, është më shumë një çmim që duhet të pagohet për të ndjekur apo duke ndjekur disa tradita që nuk kanë fare një ndikim pozitiv në jetën e përditshme, se një pjesëmarrje e lirë dhe të gëzueshme.

g) Çfarë nhodh me Pagëzimin tonë?
Kjo është një pyetje që lind spontanisht në një moment të caktuar të ekzistimit tonë, kur kuptohet se zgjedhjet më të rëndësishme të jetës sonë, për ndikim negativ të fortë të mediave,  nuk kanë asgjë të bëjnë e shpeshë herë janë në kundërshtim me projektin e Ungjillit të Jezusit, duke krijuar një kontradiktë të dukshme mes fesë të krishterë dhe zgjedhjeve tona ekzistenciale.
Kur qëllimët për të cilët jetojmë, janë fitimi i paskrupull  i pasurisë me çdo mjet, kur mbretëron logjika e kënaqësisë, e menjëhershmërisë, e dukjesë, kur lodhja për vështirësitë e jetës së përditshme bën që të jemi të pakujdeshëm për problemet e të tjerëve, e familjeve në vështirësi,  dhe të pandjeshëm në veçanti ndaj situatave të ndryshme, ku njerëzit janë në ngushticë, e vuajnë për shkak të semundjeve, të varfërisë e të vetmisë, ja përsëri pyetja mbi kuptimin e Pagëzimit tonë.

h) Çfarë ndodh me Pagëzimin tonë?
Kjo është pyetja kryesore kur janë në lojë eksperiencat vendimtare  që ia japin vlerë jetës, si janë: raporti mes burrit dhe gruës, seksualiteti, lindja, edukimi i fëmijëve, miqësia, solidariteti, thirrja personale, pjesmarrja me ndjenjë prgjegjesie në ndodhitë e shoqërisë, por edhe kur përballohemi me dobësimët, me semundjen, me vuajtjen, e më shumë me vdekjen. 
Të jemi të vetëdijshëm për këto probleme e ta përballojmë me ndjenja përgjegjesie, do të thotë që të jemi të vetëdijshëm për atë diferencë të krishterë, për të cilën kemi folur, por shpeshherë edhe për atë distancë tonë prej saj.
Duhet ta bëjmë këtë ecje për t’u kthyer krejt te Zoti, e për të rizbuluar besim dhe hirin e pagëzimit. 
Zoti ia ofron atyre që e kërkojnë një mundësi të re për të realizuar jetën tonë sipas projektit të Ungjillit.

torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

i) Çfarë ka ndodhur, apo çfarë ndodh me pagëzimin tonë? Një popull i pagëzuar?

Kjo pyetje e përsëritur tashmë shumë herë, ndoshta e merr gjithë aktualitetin e urgjencën e saj, kur do të hymë në disa argumente shumë të forta, sepse, ndërsa mburremi për morinë e shenjtërve e të martireve tanë, për të mirën e Kishës tonë, duhet të pranojmë me shumë përvujtëri që jemi një popull i pagëzuar, por jo i ungjillizuar: një popull që e merr hirin e Zotit me çmim të ulët (pagëzojmë femijët, shkojmë në meshën, të rinjtë martohen në Kishë, rrefehemi...janë gjëra që nuk na kushstojnë asgjë), por nuk e dëgjojmë Zotin, nuk jemi të konvertuar, nuk jemi shenjë e risisë që Lajmi i mirë ka sjellur në vendin tonë. Këto gjëra kanë një vlerë nëse pagohen me një çmim të arsyeshëm që mund të jetë vetëm kthimi ynë serioz te Krishti.
Më parë një fjalë për akmarrjen! Pasojat e saj nga ana shoqërore janë të njohura: lotet me bollek, vuajtjet e panumerta në mijëra familje, jetime të pafajshëm....edhe rrjedhimet psikologjike dhe kulturore në brezat të reja janë të njohura.
Por tani ne duhet të nënvizojmë që kjo “traditë” (që ruhet edhe me argumente filozofikë dhe fetarë) është absolutisht në kundërshtim me shembullin e me mësimin e Krishtit.
Në Kryq, duke pasur mundësi të shpëtojë veten, ka preferuar të vdishte duke e derdhur gjakun e vet të pafajshëm me shpresë që do të ishte gjaku njerëzor e fundit të zbrazur për shkak të shpirtligësisë së njerëzve.
Për sa i përket mesaxhit të Krishtit, mendojmë se nuk ka nevojë që ta përkujtojmë atë, por ndoshta, për të fituar forcat e reja që ta kryejmë atë, ja vlen që ta mbajmë të gjallë kujtimin e ta ngrohim zemrën për arsyet e zgjedhjeve dhe të vendimeve që duhet të marrim.
Ka thënë Jezusi: “Duani armiqtë tuaj, bënu mirë atyre që ju urrejnë, bekoni ata që ju malkojmë, lutuni për ata që dijekëqas ju mundojnë” (Lk 6,27-28), e beni këtë “për t’u bërë bijtë e Atit tuaj që është në qiell (Mt 5,44), e “Duani njëri-tjetrin! Sikurse unë ju desha juve, duani edhe ju njëri-tjetrin!
Nëse e doni njëri-tjetrin, të gjithë do t’ju njohin se jeni nxënësit e mi” (Gj 13,34-35). Por del pyetja: “Si të na njohin si nxënësit e Krishtit njerëzit, nga momenti që për ne jeta nuk ka vlerë e nuk jemi me gjitha forcat tona në favor të jetës?”.
Pra “Falni, dhe do të gjeni faljen!”.
Do ta kryejmë këtë, e vetëm për të nderuar Shelbuesin tonë, duke e dëgjuar Atë, pa nevojë për “ritualët” e pajtimit e pa nevojë për bisedimet pandërprerë.
Do të vendosim një ditë për një pajtim të përgjithshëm, me një Meshë në çdo Kishë në të njëjtin orë,  në vendin tonë e në diasporë. Çdo hak do të jetë i shlyer në këtë ditë, për fuqinë e Kristit, e ne do të dëshmojmë me këtë dëgjesë të fesë deshirën për të kthyër në fund te Zotit, duke filluar një ecje qëllimi e të cilës do të jetë një lindje e re, e një pastrim komplet i zemrës.

Në lidhje me pyetje “Çfarë ka ndodhur me pagëzimin tonë” e me atë “diferencë të krishterë”për të cilën kemi folur, na lejoni këtu vetëm një fjalë për korrupcionin, prepotencat në marrëdhënje shoqërore, përdorimin e dhunës për zgjidhjen e problemëve, trafiqët e qenieve njerëzore, emigracionin klandestinë, prostitucionin, vjedhjet, impenjimin politik jo për të mirën e përbashkët, por për interesat personale, grindjet në arenë politike...TE TJERET PO, POR NE JO! Nuk ka qenë kështu. Për ne, “më mirë të vdesim, që të mëkatojmë!”.
E për sa i përket metodës për zgjidjen e problemëve, më shumë së virtytët pozitivë dhe të fortë, të krishterë përdorin ata më të dobëtë e negativë, sepse, e dimë, japin më shumë fryte. Janë: varfëria në shpirt, butësia, urtia, drejtësia, mëshira, pastërtia në zemër, paqia, falja, dashuria me zemër të dhimbshme, mirësia, përvuujtëria, duresa, varësia nga Zoti, besnikëria...
Ecja për një “Ungjillizim të ri në përmbledhjet e në metodat” ka nevojë për sumë kohë e për një durin të vazhdueshëm sepse jemi njerëz, pra mëkatarë deri në vdekje, dhe, e kuptojmë, është brendësia jonë që ka nevojë për një ndryshim e për një kthim të përjetshëm. E kjo është shumë e vështirë.


Torrkerry

----------


## NoName

torrkerry, shfrytëzon shumë monologun.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## torrkerry

> torrkerry, shfrytëzon shumë monologun.




NoName, "me nje trillim poetik"(!?), duke shruar letren qe Ipeshkevinjte nuk kane shkruar apo letren qe  duhet te shkruajne, shpreh  dashurine tende ndaj Nenes tende, Kishes, qe eshte ne Shqiperi, duke thene cfare duhet te bejme qe fytyra e saj te jete gjithmone me e re. Monologu tashme  mbaroi e per kete te falenderoj.

Torrkerry

----------


## GjergjPresheva

Letren te cilen mendoj se do ishte dashur te ia shkruaj Imzoti yne(ipeshkvi jone) eshte paksa e gjate dhe ka karakter edhe ca historik.Krishtin mendoj se i nevoitet me shume se kurr popullit tone,sepse nje kalvare gati te nmgjajshem ka kaluar populli jone me ate qe kaloi Zoti jone.Edhe pse ne fakt jam nje laikme sakte nje njeri qe merrem me ushtri,e cila nga shume njerez mendojne se mund te bie ndesh me parimet e shenjta qe na i ka lene Krishti-por sipas meje kjo nuk qendron sepse edhe pos ketij drejtimi do ishte edhe me e pandershme te lejohej aborti pastaj eutanazia dhe shume gjera te tilla imorale.Ne Ushtri kemi mundesi te tregohemi njerez te Krishtit dhe ne anen e kunder te antiKrishtit-varet nga percaktimi jone i perditeshem.
Ipeshkivnjet e Atdheut time eshte dashur te kerkojne edhe me me ngulme dhe me me force qe te behej realitet Krishti ne zemrat e popullit tone i cili e kishte lene anash per ca shekuj.Por kete mendoj se me mire do e dijne te e thurrin priftrinjet dhe ata njerez qe jane zgjedhur barinje te Grixhes  ne Atdheun  tone-per kete mbetemi te gjithe te i besojme se vendimet e tyre jane te drejta,edhe pse dihet se jemi njerez dhe mun d te  gjejme "gabime"qe ne menyrat tona te djallezuara mundemi vetem ne me asnje arsye ti arsyetojme.Per kete po e them edhe une nje mendim timin.
Do duhej Ipeshkvija jone te kerkoj edhe me shume ndihme ne kthimin e Shqipetareve ne rrugen e Vertet qe eshte edhe jete jo vetem per ne si individ por edhe per Kombin tone-njejte eshte edhe drite.Kemi ecur mjafte ne erresire duke marre fete e huaja kurse fene qe e patem tonen e harruam-Mos ndodhte kjo tek ne me kurre.Per kete edhe pse po e shoh se disi realiteti na premton nje te mbare te Krishterimit ne Atdheun tone-por kjo sipas meje me duket me ritme shume te ngadalshme-do doja edhe me me shpejtesi te ktheheshin tere Kombi jone per nje here(Kthim kolektive).Kjo gje eshte dashur te ndodhte sipas mendimit tim menjehere pas luftes-bile edhe gjate asaj Lufte te ish-UCK-ese.Por shpresoj se Selia e Shenjet me barinjet tone qe i kemi ne Atdhe do e bejne realitet sa me shpejte nje Kthim Kolektiv

----------


## GjergjPresheva

Pershendetje Torrkerry.Mendoj se duhet te shkruash edhe me shume fakte konkrete,sepse na duhet te mesojme me shume nga te tjeret.kjo me duket se eshte e mire qe bene sepse do na ndihmosh te gjitheve qe ta kuptojme te verteten.

----------


## torrkerry

GjergjPresheva, 
faleminderit shume. Edhe ti ke dhene nje kontribut per te shmangur monologun e qe pjesemarrja ne Forumin te jete nje mundesi per te reflektuar se bashku mbi besimin tone.
Une kuptoj nderhyria jote si nje insistim per pergatitjen e laikeve, qe ne Kishe ta kryejne misionin e tyre.
Ti, si nje laik, mund tye japesh ne kete faqe, nje kontribut te madh.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

l) Çfarë ka ndodhur me Pagëzimin tonë?

“...shkoni e bëni nxënës të mi të gjithë popujt! Pagëzoni në Emër të Atit e të Birit e të Shpirtit Shenjt! Mësoni të zbatojnë gjith+ka ju kam urdhëëruar! Dhe, ja, unë jam me ju gjithmonë – deri në të sosur të botës! (Mt 28, 19-20).
Janë fjalë shumë të forta në lidhje mes pagëzimit dhe misionit. Na dëtyrojnë të bëjmë një rrëmim të ëndërgjegjes shumë të sinqert.
 Më parë, këtu, natyra e Pagëzimit bashkohet ngusht me misionin e të pagëzuarve, korpit mistik të Krishtit,  misioni i të cilit është një me misionin e Krishtit.
Historia e Kishës tonë ka ndikuar e ndikon shumë në ne, pozitivisht (e kemi ruajtur fenë në situata shpesh herë ekstreme e për shumë shekuj) e negativisht, sepse si pasoja e këtyre vështirësive, ruajmë në brendësinë tonë edhe diçka që nuk përputhet me mësazhin e Krishtit.
Barinj e besimtarë mendojnë se Kisha e Krishti jamë për katolikët. E kjo mund të jetë edhe e vërtetë.
Por sipas pasojave të misterit të mishërimit, Jezusi që erdhi për të na “bashkuar me natyrën hyjonre e Atij që mori natyrën tonë njerëzore”, na nxit që të “mishërohemi” me të tjerët, që të bëhen pjesëmarrësit e dhuratave që edhe ne i morëm falas nga Krishti. Hiri i Pagëzimit për esencën e vet, kalon në të tjerët, sipas simbolizmit të ujit, çdo pikë e të cilit është në njëfarë mënyrë në relacion me të gjitha ujërat e botës.
Kemi nevojë për një ndryshim mentaliteti për të kuptuar që si Krishti u bë shërbëtori ynë, Kisha e Zotit duhet të jetë në shërbim të njerëzimit, sepse “rruga e Kishës është njeriu” (Redemptor Hominis).
Kjo kërkon që çdo dioqezë të jetë Kisha për të gjithë ata që jetojnë në një vend, çofshin katolikë, ortodoksë, protestantë, myzlymanë...ateistë. E çdo famulli duhet të realizojë të njëjtën gjë në vendin e saj. Le të përkujtojmë imazhët e kripës që ia jep shije tërë gjellave, e dritës që e ndriçon tërë vendin, dhe e brumës...
Edhe qëndrimet tona shpirtërore duhet të ndryshojnë, sipas kërkesave të ekumenizmit të sotëm. 
Sepse Jezusi ka thënë se Mbretëria e qiellit është si një thesar...e si një perlë...
Mund të themi se edhe besimi i çdo njeriu është për të si një thesar...e si një perlë shumë e çmueshme...diçka shumë e rëndësishme që ia jep një kuptim të plotë jetës. Cdo besimtarë pa dallim meriton respektin maksimal, sepse besimi i tij bashkohet me pikën më intime të  personalitetit të tij e çdo dhunë ndaj kësaj pike jo vetëm që e ofendon ashpër personin, por edhe provokon reagime të pa rregullta e dëshmon një mungesë të rëndë humanizmi në provokuesin. Ne e ndjekim një Shpëtimtar, që ka kryer misionin e vet, duke u dalluar gjithmonë për pasurinë e ndjenjave humane të tij.
Kohërat janë e favorshme për Kishën tonë e shumë të rritur kërkojnë Pagëzimin: mos i kini smirë ata; jini të lumtur, kërkoni të jeni të aftë ta mësoni atyre Ungjillin me zellin e me dashurinë e Krishtit.
Mëkati më i madh është që të mos njohim Atë me e për të cilin jemi bërë, është indiferenca ndaj botës , mungesa e misioinit dhe të dëshmisë. Ringjallja është avenimenti i njoftuar nga dëshmia e nga misioni. Misioni është pasioni për shëlbimin e botës.
Forca e Kishës nuk konsiston në një pretendim kot e pa themele. Ai që beson në Krishtin merret nga  forca e misterit të tij, është i mbartur në brendësinë e personalitetit të tij e kështu bëhet një trup i vetëm me të, e ky trup zgjërohet e zmadhohet, është destinuar për t’ u zmadhuar, për të qenë prodhimtar.
Ky trup është: në qoftë se është, është i gjallë; në qoftë se është i gjallë,  prodhon një ndryshim të ndjeshëm në botë. Ringjallja në të cilën të gjithë besojmë, është në vetveten një ndryshim të mrekullueshëm...
Misioni i Kishës është mbartja e Krishtit në zemrën  e botës.

Torrkerry

----------


## GjergjPresheva

pershendetje torrkerry.une dua te them dic.Ne si laik pa marre parasysh moshen jemi shume te fokusuar ne jeten individuale.Kjo mund te shihet edhe  ne realitet me besimtaret.Sepse thojme dic tjeter e bejme dic tjeter-kete e bejme vetem sa per te fitu dic para opinionit kurse nuki e kemi problem shume se Zoti si do ndihet me veprimin tone.Prandaj teper te paket jane ata civile qe kontreibojne ne rrugen e Krishtit ne te gjityha menyrat normale,sepse kete e ilustroj edhe me nje fakte tjeter qe me duket paksa i rendesishem.Kam qene ne  nje rasst me disa shoke(sakte me dy)dhe ata ishin qe te dy te martuar.Nje prift ka thene keshtu(perafersishte)ne priftat kemi sakrifiku jeten tone dhe ju kemi be sherbetor Zotit  dhe permes kesaj jemi sakrifiku edhe per popullin tone!!!Une pajtohesha plotesishte me mendimin e tij(prifitit).Por qe te dy keta shoke te martuar me kan thene(perafersishte) :xhoker: o ata kan shpetu se e kan zgjedhe me lehte-sepse ne te martuarit kemi m,e shume kryqe.Pos kesaj filluan edhe ca komente te tilla.Per kete me duket se disa civile e kan ne vete nje brenge  pse ata te e ndiejne veten para Zotit me inferior-sepse nuk ju kan kushtu Atij-por fa\miljeve te veta.Pos kesaj kam edhe shume te tilla komente te ngjajshme qe me bene te kluptoj se civilet jane teper pak te angazhuar ne Kishe shkaku se  jane individualiste-dojne para Zotit te fitojne me shume poena,kurse kete e bejne vetem kur po e shohin se jan plakur.Kurse te rinjet po e bejne te njejten gje duke mos arritur ta thon realitetin.

----------


## torrkerry

m) Çfarë ka ndodhur me Pagëzimin tonë? 
Mesazhi i Gjergjit, që e falendërojmë, na inkurajon të hymë në një problemë tjetër: impenjimi i lajkëve në Kishen tonë.
Pyetja: “Çfarë ka ndodhur me Pagëzimin tonë?” është e arsyeshme në lidhje me impenjimin e lajkëve, sepse ai nuk është gjesti i një momenti, por një aveniment që na zhyt në një realitet hyjnor për tërë jetën tonë.
Kisha jonë ka rifituar çlirimin pas 60 vjet koimunizmi, kur çdo impenjim fetar qoftë nga ana e hjerarkisë, qoftë nga ana e lajkëve  ishte i ndaluar.
Tani të gjithë duhet të mësojmë si një Kishë e lirë leviz dhe vepron në rrethanat të ndryshme në një shoqëri demokratike e pluraliste, që tashmë bën eksperiencën e parë me sekularizmin, indiferentizmin fetar, relartivizmin moral, dhe nikilizmin kulturor.
Ngadalëngadalë duhet të mësojmë të japim përsëri shenjat e besimit.
E kjo është e mundur jo vetëm kur  njerëzit kanë vetëm një ndjenjë përkatësie ndaj një realiteti socio-fetar, jo kur ata bëjnë disa gjeste përafërsisht fetarë dhe përbashkëta, jo kur kalojnë disa orë  të ditës së bashku, të gëzueshëm me kengë e me lojra, por kur mesazhi është reflektuar, i thithur thellësisht, hyn në personalitetin tonë duke formuar një totalitet me ego-n tonë e duke pasur edhe forcën për të na dhënë një drejtim të ri me jetën. 
E gjithë kjo ka nevoje për shumë përkushti, në lutje, në mësim, në vepra të mira. E gjithë kjo ka nevojë për një jetë të krishterë jo sipërfaqësore, por që merret me Fjalën e Zotit, me Katekizmin, me dokumentët e Kishës, e me një pjesëmarrje të vetëdishme në Sakramentet.
Kjo nënvizon edhe një pjesëmarrje të vazhdueshme në mbledhjet vëllazërore në të cilët edukimi i ndjenjës fetare është qëllimi i parë dhe i pranuar.
Disa shenja na ofrojnë sot edhe në Kishën tonë levizjet kishtare të pranishme tek ne, siç janë Komunitetet neokatekumenale, vëllazëria “Bashkim dhe çlirim”, Fokolarinët, Levizja e Ripërtëritjes në Shpirt..., kur nuk pretendojnë të themelojnë një kishë tjetër “në imaxhin dhe në përngjasimin e tyre”, por veprojnë në bashkim me barinjtë për të formuar Kishën e vetme të Krishtit, si Ai vetë e ka parashikuar atë.
Kongregatat rregulltare i kanë levizjet e tyre. Për ta ia vlen çka kemi thënë më parë për levizjet kishtare, dhe kërkojmë që të këmbëngulin më shumë në një përgatitje apo formim të jetës së krishterë se sa në një “animacion” që nuk ndikon shumë në jetë, sepse sipërfaqësore.
Levizjet kishtare kanë formuar lajket që marrin përgjegjësinë e tyre edhe në fushën e ungjillizimit dhe ngadalëngadalë t’i korrin frytët.
Në sektorët e tjerët shohim shumë iniciativa, një eficiencë të jashtëzakonshme, organizim pelegrinazheve dhe shtetitjeve ndërkombëtare, shumë para të shpenzuara pwr ndwrtimin e veprave tw shumta, por në fushën e ungjillizimit frytët mungojnë.
Pas kësaj, me shumë sinqëritet duhet të rrëfehemi që ne, barinjtë e kishës, nuk kemi arritur të japim një kontribut të vyeshëm në formim të një lajkati të impenjuar, ndoshta edhe pse në këtë moment historik (që tashmë zgjatet për me shumë se 15 vjet) arritjet materiale (si ndërtimët e kishave dhe të infrastrukturave kishtare), shërbimin e Karitasit, e shërbimin e rëndomtë baritor, na ka impenjuar shumë. Në vazhdim, sipas sugjerimeve të shprehura nga Atë Zef Pllumbi e nga Atë Manione në Kongresin e parë të Karitasit në Durres më Dhjetor 1993, projekti kulturor do të jetë prioriteti absdolut për ne.


Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

DËSHMIA E GËZUESHME E SHENJTËRVE QË JANË SHENJA TË DUKSHME TË JETËS SË RE.


1) Shenjtërit e të kaluarës e të sotmes e dinë mirë si i përgjigjet pyetjes që na shoqëroi deri tani.
Na mdimojnë me jetën e tyre e na dëshmojnë me veprat e tyre si në ta dhurata e Pagëzimit dha fryte.
Sepse Krishterimi nuk është një doktrinë, por një aveniment, një eksperiencë jete, një takim i vazhdueshëm me Krishtin nëpërmjet Kishës së vet, do të pushojmë pak për të kundruar me admirim miqtë e Jezusit, Shenjtërit dhe Shenjtëreshat që gjatë historisë dymijvieçare të Kishës, e kanë dashur Atë, e kanë shpallur Atë, e kanë dëshmuar Atë, ju dorëzuan Atij duke e ripërtëritur veten dhe ambientin që i rrethonte ata.
Nëpërmjet tregimit të dëshmisë së tyre Shenjtërit na trashegojnë eksperiencën e tyre për Krishtin prej të cilit kanë qenë krejtësisht të tëhequr, e të cilit  u bëhen një reflektim mjaft të qartë për të rilindur e për të ushqyer besimin tonë pagëzimor.
Në këtë mënyrë shmanget rreziku që Pagëzimi të konsiderohet vetëm si një moment liturgjik mjaft i kufizuar, apo që ai të jetë vetëm diçka për të cilin flitet për disa orë në mësimin katekistik. Pagëzimi me të vërtetë është një lidhje me Krishtin e me Kishën me një ndikim jetësor të vazhdueshëm në ekzistimin personal. 

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

2) Na jep një ngushëllim të madh meditimi mbi historinë shpeshëherë krejt të rendomtë të 
Shenjtrërve që Kisha ka shpallur si shërbëtorë besnikë e si miq të Zotit.
Në kohën e tyre, sipas nevojave të ambientit të tyre, vepruan në mënyrë që Pagëzimi i marrur, të japë shumë fryte, sepse më parë , sipas dinamikës të Pagëzimit, ishin zhytur krejt në logjikën e Pashkëve të Zotit.
Bashkimi i tyre me Krishtin lind, për vyrtyt të Shpirtit Shenjtë, një unitet progrsiv me Të, që të mund të pohojnë si Shën Pali: “Jetoj, por jo më unë, në mua jeton Krishti”(Gal 2,20).
Njohja e Shenjtërve, secili sipas thirrjes së tij, njohja e fshehtësive të ecjes së tyre në besim, duke parë shenjat e dëshmisë së tyre nëpërmjet gjesteve që i bëjnë, është mënyra më e bindshme për ta pohuar që Krishterizmi nuk është një utopi, sepse besimi që lind nga Pagëzimi e nderron me të vërtetë jetën, sepse bota e re u fillua të ekzistojë nëpërmjiet këtyre kampjoneve të rendomtë të fesë, të shpresës e të dashurisë.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

3)	Shenjtërit kanë realizuar plotësisht humanitetin e tyre, duke u paraqitur si njerëzit më humanë ndër njerëzve, në mesin e njerëzve.
Duke nisur nga dhuratat e marrura, e nga situata kishtare e historike e kohërave të tyre, ata kanë dashur që Pashkët e Krishtit të ndikojnë në ekzistimit e tyre, sepse jetën e flijuan, si bëri edhe Krishti, për t’i shërbyer vëllezërit me të njëjtën dashuri. Me këtë dhuratë të jetës së tyre, kanë zbuluar fytyrën e Krishtit, shërbëtorit të Atit e të vëllezërve, dhe u shfaqen si njerëz me një përsosmëri humane me të vërtetë shembullore.
Pagëzimi, shenjë sakramentale e jetës të re në Krishtin, është për ta e pra, edhe për ne, një vulë që na sjell në mënyrë progresive në njohjen e plotë të Jezusit, “njeriut të përsosur” që të jemi një imazh i vërtetë të tij.
Mund të meditojmë, për shembull, mbi ndikimin përfundimtar që pati Pagëzimi në jetën e Shën Agostinit, por edhe në jetën e shumë të krishterëve të kësaj kohe, prej të cilëve nuk mund të harrojmë sigurisht martirët tanë.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

4) Shenjtërit kanë gjithmonë një rëndësi të konsiderueshme kishtare.
Nuk e kanë kaluar një ekzistim të vetmuar, si lundërtarë vetmintarë, sepse e dinë mirë se nëpërmjet Pagëzimit kishin hyrë në Kishën, familjen e bijve të Zotit, në të cilën karakteristika më e përhapur, është një rrjetë marrëdhënjesh të panumerta vëllazërore.
Kanë pranuar që ta ndjekin një mori të madhe njerëzish, të tërhequr nga jeta afashinante e tyre.
Kanë përgatitur komunitetet në të cilët burra dhe gra do të kishin mundësi të punojnë e të jetojnë falas vetëm për të nderuar Ungjillin, duke e vënë Atë në vendin e parë, e të kishin mundësin të shpallin, që ja vlen të jetojmë e të vdesim për Krishtin.
Kanë bërë këtë, që kisha të jetë më të vërtet një familje nëpërmjet punës së tyre krijuese, rinovuese e karizmatike, nëpërmjet mësimit të tyre, zgjedhjeve të tyre,
shpeshëherë të pakuptueshme në fillim edhe në brendësinë e Kishës.
Pjesëmarrja e tyre në komunitetet e besimtarëve është fryti i bashkimit të tyre me Korpin e Krishtit që ka pasur fillimin me Pagëzim, dhe u shfaq në një mënyrë të plotë me dhuratën e Shpirtit Shenjtë.



torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

5)  Shenjtërit kanë qenë një prezencë që ka ndikuar shumë mbi ambientin ku kanë jetuar, kështu që jo vetëm se kanë dëshmuar besimin e tyre përballë botës, por edhe e kanë nxitur ambientin e tyre që të bëhet më human, më vëllazëror, më solidar.
Kanë arritur të ecin në kundërshtim me mentalitetin e stilin jetësor bashkëkohor.
I kanë porositur për vendin e tyre modelet e ndryshme të jetës humane.
I krishteri sot therret që të dëshmojë një jetë me kualiitet dallues, për të kundërshtuar individualizmin, indiferencën, anonimimin, mediokritetin, sëmundjet shpirtërore që me rrëzik të madh për ne, bëjnë që t’u “përshtatemi parimeve të shekullit” (Rom 12,2) sepse janë shumë të rrënjosur sot në shoqëri.
Komunitetet e krishtera sot thirren që të jenë një laborator që formon njerëz “ekspert
mbi humanitetin” (Pal Vl), ku dëshmohet bukuria e të qenit falas, nëpërmjet të cilëve lind një ambient i thjeshtë, i gëzueshëm dhe vëllazëror, i themeluar mbi dy kolona mbartëse që quhen “bashkim dhe çlirim”.
Shenjtërit dinë që, në jetën e tyre, pa mendjemadhësi e me përvujtëri, ta dallojnë atë  “diferencë” të jetës së krishtere.


torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

6) Shenjtërit kanë lindur në vendin e tyre një histori të re si frytë i Pagëzimit, me kualitet të porosive dhe veprave të tyre, duke u bërë kështu treguesit më të qartë të Ungjillit të Jezusit.
Kanë dhënë fillim të një kulture të re, kështu që historia e krishterizmit është e pakuptueshme duke mos pasur parasysh veprintarinë e tyre për shkak të dritës që kanë shpërndarë, e kjo ndodh në një mënyrë të ndryshmë tek ne, që nuk arrijmë të mbijetojmë krishterizmin si një dituri e urti pratike, që ndikon në ndjenjat tona më të thella, kështu që jeta e krishtere të bëhet një kryevepër humanizmit.
Do t’i lutemi Atit të mëshirshëm që të na japë Shenjtër të ri, të pranishëm në një inpenjim të palodhshëm në shoqërinë tonë, për të rindërtuar qytetërimin e ri të dashurisë, të drejtësisë dhe të paqes. 

7) Dëshmimi i gëzueshëm i Shenjtërve në çdo epokë të historisë së Kishës, na thërret çdonjërin prej nesh e na shtyn të ecim në gjurmët e tyre. Edhe në Kishën tonë nuk do të na mungojnë Shenjtërit që me ndihmën e Zotit do të bëjnë që të zhvillohen në ne farat e jetës pagëzimore.
“Me të vërtet, nëse Pagëzimi është një hyrje e vërtetë në shenjtërinë e Zotit, nëpërmjet shartimit tonë në Krishtin, e prezencës së Shpirtit që banon në ne, do të ishtë një gjë e pakuptueshme një jetë mediokre, e kaluar duke ndjekur një etikë minimaliste e një përshpirtëri sipërfaqësore. 
Që ta pyesësh një katekumen: “A do ti ta marresh Pagëzimin?” do më thënë njëkohësisht ta pyesësh atë: “A do ti të jesh një shenjtë?”. 
Do më thënë ta therrasësh në brendësinë e radikalizmit të “Ligjëratës në malin”: “ Jini, pra, të përkryer siç është i përkryer edhe Ati juaj që është në qiell!” (Mat 5,48)
(Novo Millennio Ineunte).

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

8) Dëshmia e Shenjtërve dhe e Shenjtëreshave, pasioni me të cilën ata e kanë dashur Zotin dhe i kanë shërbyer vëllezërve, provon se Shenjtëria, qëllimi më i vërtetë e më i madh i jetës së krishtere, ështe e mundëshme; më shumë provon se ajo është për çdo të krishterë një pikëarritje e mundshmë edhe sot.
Për fat të keqë, shpeshëherë ne mendojme që Shenjtëria është diçka e paarritshme për ne, mendojmë që Zoti kërkon shumë prej nesh, që vetëm në disa situata të caktuara të historisë e me njerëz të jashtëzakonshëm, jeta e krishtere mund të japë fryte me bollëk.
Nuk mund të mos impenjohemi që të rriten në ne fillizat e jetës së re të vena në ne nëpërmjet Pagëzimit, e që nëpërmjet Krezmimit dhe Eukaristisë arrijnë në përsosmëri: do të ishte për ne sikur të mos pranonim të luftonim që të bëhemi me të vërtetë njerëz, sipas atij modeli që është Krishti: “Kushdo që ndjek Krishtin i cili është njeri i përsosur, edhe vet bëhet njeri në kuptim më të plotë” (Gaudium et Spes, 41)

Torrkerry

----------

